# Lowering the spec V?



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Anyone one which brands make springs for the spec v, i think i've seen eibach and sprint? know which ones are good?? Are camber kits necessary and where can i get those?


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

i have the eibach ones on my spec v. it rides great not to harsh. check nopi.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

if only change spring..will it hurts ur shock?


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

you will have to replace them sooner or later but you should be gould for awhile.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, go for eibach. Dampers can wait, I have eibach prokits with stock dampers right now. I've gone about 2K miles so far but I am saving up for some AGXs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*mkeelin*

can you post some pics of your Spec V with the springs?? i would appreciate it


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

ILL WORK ON THAT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

thnx bro.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm not sure if they are making springs specific to the SpecV but the stock SpecV spring rates are pretty high and I know the Eibach kits for the other B15s aren't as high as the SpecV.

Stock SpecV spring rates are:
325 in/lbs front
375 in/lbs rear

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

I would recommend strongly against the current eibach lineup for use on your specv. The spring rates are simply too low to properly lower our cars. For your specv, the springs I would recommend are progress, intrax, or the "specv" eibachs once they are released.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

humm well before buying springs about 5 months ago i didnt alot of reasurch and decided on the eibach sportlines. now granted the spring rates and alot higher than stock, yet why are there alot of companys doing this? dont you think they put some reasurch into a product before they make it or offer if for a diffrent line of cars? just my .02 and im not saying anyones right or wrong.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

If they were made specificly for the SpecV they should be good. But the SpecV is on the same chassis (B15) as the older sentras so you could put Eibach springs in for them.

The struts and shocks on a SpecV are tuned for higher rate springs. In face I believe the Sportlines for the B15 have lower rates than the stock SpecV.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

I heard Progress Springs were pretty good. I know a place where you can get them for $130 shipped. PM if anyone wants info. I don't have them on my car, so not sure how the performance of them are. Just my $0.02


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Driving Illini said:


> *I would recommend strongly against the current eibach lineup for use on your specv. The spring rates are simply too low to properly lower our cars. For your specv, the springs I would recommend are progress, intrax, or the "specv" eibachs once they are released. *


I really second this. Don't go with Eibach unless you get their new updated Pro Kits that have better rates than what they have for B15's right now. Progress, IMO is what you should go after.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

New Pro kits? do they have them for the b14?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

No not for the B14.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *New Pro kits? do they have them for the b14? *


I haven't heard, just Spec V Pro Kits.


----------

